# BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O



## shadie (18. Mai 2015)

*BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe soeben beim Festplatteneinbau festgestellt, dass sich der Lüfter meines E10 500w Cm nicht mehr dreht :-O
Zuckt nur noch vor sich hin.
Er wird nicht blockiert oder sonstiges.

Ist der Fehler bereits bekannt?

Selbst unter last dreht er nicht mehr.
PC ist jetzt erst mal aus, Netzteil geht an Amazon zurück.

E10 500W Käufern würde ich mal raten nachzuschauen, ob sich noch alles dreht :-O


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*

Du hast halt Pech gehabt und eins mit einem defekten Lüfter bekommen. Kann passieren.
Umtauschen und gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*

RMA und du bekommst ein neues Netzteil.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*

das wäre ne böse überraschund geworden wende an der leistungsgrenze des netzteils gewesen wärst für ne weile... ^^
sei froh das dus so gemerkt hast^^


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> das wäre ne böse überraschund geworden wende an der leistungsgrenze des netzteils gewesen wärst für ne weile... ^^
> sei froh das dus so gemerkt hast^^



Das ist halt genau das.

Ich habs vor 2 Monaten eingebaut, damals lief der Lüfter, jetzt geht er nicht mehr.
Irgendwie seltsam.
Mit ner R9 290 + Ende der WOche nem x5650 auf 4ghz wäre das richtig lustig geworden!

Bekomme von Amazon das Geld zurück, neues ist bereits bestellt.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*

sei froh  und mecker nich...
es gibt leute die merkens anderst...^^ und im schlimmsten falle daran dasses ganze system danach unbrauchbar is^^

mir wäre das z.b. auch aufgefallen... ich schau jeden tag im pc nachm rechten, allein schon wegen der wakü obs irgendwo nass oder undicht ist.... hab aber auch den vorteil das case steht nebn mir aufm schreibtisch^^ hab jederzeit zugriff^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*



shadie schrieb:


> Bekomme von Amazon das Geld zurück, neues ist bereits bestellt.



Welches Netzteil?


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil?



Wieder das E10 500W CM wieso?


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*

naja hättest z.b. n p11 nehmen können...die sind nagelneu und valten dementsprechend auch noch lange  (also technologisch gesehen)...
so eins gönn ich mir die tage dann auch in der 1000w version fprn späteres sli


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*



shadie schrieb:


> Wieder das E10 500W CM wieso?



Nur so, dacht du hättest ein anderes Bestellt.


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*

nönö, ist ja an für sich ein gutes Netzteil.

Dachte erst so, hmmmm e10 auf einmal semipassiv ?  bei ner R9 290x und nem i7 ? 

Naja was lernt man daraus? Regelmäßig mal ins System schauen ob noch alle Lüfter gehen.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*

jo... wie gesagt ich guck jeden tag rein... hatte aber bisher noch keine defekte auser ne kleinen riss inner dichtung... gewechselt und alles war wieder gut

aber ja kanns nur empfehlen... da erkenn man staubprobleme auch frühzeit und hat nich nachm monat wieder reingucken nen komplett zugetsubtes case innen^^


----------



## Maqama (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*

Nehmen wir mal an, der TE hätte das nicht gemerkt.
Hätte dann nicht einfach die OTP gegriffen?
Da hätte doch im Prinzip, außer schlimmstenfalls einem kaputten Netzteil, nichts passieren können.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*

naja... nicht unbedingt....
im schlimmsten falle hötten isolieungen beschädigt werden können dirch die temps (verdünnung reicht ja schon das die isolierung nimemr genug wiederstand hat) und zu nen kurzen führen können... dieser kruze hötte im schlimmsten falle alles mktgekillt...
rein theoretisch hast ja recht...aber man sollte sich nich unbedingt drauf verlassen^^


----------



## Maqama (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*

100%-tig greifen die ja nie.
Aber man sollte wohl in der Mehrzahl der Fälle davon ausgehen können, dass die Schutzschaltungen in einem so hochwertigen Netzteil auch anschlagen.
Zumal auch die meisten Netzteile unten verbaut sind, ich müsste meinen PC schon im laufenden Betrieb auf die Seite legen, um zu sehen ob der Lüfter dreht.
Und ein Lüfter kann immer mal ausfallen.


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*

Wann gibts endlich Netzteile mit Noctua Lüftern?  da habe ich noch nie einen einzigen ausfallen gesehen.
Die 20 € dafür würde ich mehr bezahlen.

Mir ist es auch nur aufgefallen weil der PC grad auf der Seite lag.
Sollte man aber wohl hin und wieder mal beobachten oder hinter dem Netzteil einfach fühlen obs nen Luftstrom gibt.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*

ok bei deinem case n naachteil... bei meinem 900d isses ja seitlich eingebaut... hand davor heben, liftstromfä fühlen, happy sein xD

ja genau weil ich den schutzschaltungen ned vertraue guck ich nach xD


----------



## gorgeous188 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*



Maqama schrieb:


> Zumal auch die meisten Netzteile unten verbaut sind, ich müsste meinen PC schon im laufenden Betrieb auf die Seite legen, um zu sehen ob der Lüfter dreht.
> Und ein Lüfter kann immer mal ausfallen.



Dito. Und es soll auch Leute geben, die ihren PC in einer speziellen Halterung oder Konstruktion am Tisch haben. Da heißt es erstmal: alle Kabel abziehen und Gehäuse rausschieben, bis man mal den Netzteillüfter sehen kann.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*

hey ich gehe von meinem case aus... ich kann da jederzeit dran... unterm tisch is halt unpraktisch... da ich aber meist spätestens alle 3 tage am system bastel...sürde mir das sowiso dann auffallen... gibt ja leute die basteln...und lassn dann jahre stehen... dass könnt ich garned xd


----------



## Watertouch (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*



shadie schrieb:


> Wann gibts endlich Netzteile mit Noctua Lüftern?  da habe ich noch nie einen einzigen ausfallen gesehen.
> Die 20 € dafür würde ich mehr bezahlen.
> 
> Mir ist es auch nur aufgefallen weil der PC grad auf der Seite lag.
> Sollte man aber wohl hin und wieder mal beobachten oder hinter dem Netzteil einfach fühlen obs nen Luftstrom gibt.


Wenn dus wie ich machst und den Lüfter einfach wechselst  habe ich schon damals bei meinen Chinaböllern gemacht. Die einzige Schwierigkeit ist nen Adapter von 4/3 Pin zu den 2 Pin vom Netzteil zu finden :/ Die sind verdammt selten.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*

löten xD


----------



## shadie (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Wenn dus wie ich machst und den Lüfter einfach wechselst  habe ich schon damals bei meinen Chinaböllern gemacht. Die einzige Schwierigkeit ist nen Adapter von 4/3 Pin zu den 2 Pin vom Netzteil zu finden :/ Die sind verdammt selten.



Bei nem neuen Netzteil samt Garantie?
Neeee 

Wenns mal als normales Modell vom Hersteller kommt gerne, an nem 100€ Netzteil für 500W bastel ich aber nix rum.

Zudem das ganze auch nicht grad ungefährlich ist


----------



## Watertouch (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*



shadie schrieb:


> Bei nem neuen Netzteil samt Garantie?
> Neeee
> 
> Wenns mal als normales Modell vom Hersteller kommt gerne, an nem 100€ Netzteil für 500W bastel ich aber nix rum.
> ...


Man muss halt immer abwägen wie sehr einen die Lautstärke stört. Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken meinem V850 einen Silent Wings 2 Lüfter zu spendieren. ^^
Man fasst ja auch keine Komponenten an. Man dreht die Schrauben heraus die die Oberseite des Gehäuses samt Lüfter halten. Dann nimmt man den Deckel ab, zieht das Lüfter Kabel schraubt den Lüfter ab und ersetzt ihn


----------



## be quiet! Support (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*

Moin Moin Leute,

dass der Lüfter seinen Dienst nicht mehr verrichtet, tut mir leid.
Hier hättest Du dich direkt an unseren Service wenden können. Für Straight Power 10 Netzteile bieten wir einen Vor-Ort Austauschservce innerhalb der ersten 12 Monate an.



> im schlimmsten falle hötten isolieungen beschädigt werden können dirch  die temps (verdünnung reicht ja schon das die isolierung nimemr genug  wiederstand hat) und zu nen kurzen führen können... dieser kruze hötte  im schlimmsten falle alles mktgekillt...
> rein theoretisch hast ja recht...aber man sollte sich nich unbedingt drauf verlassen^^



Wenn der Lüfter im Netzteil nicht mehr funktioniert, dann besteht weder für die Technik des Netzteils- noch für das restliche System irgendeine Gefahr.
Die OTP (OverTemperature Protection) ist so geregelt, dass hier das System abgeschaltet wird, lange bevor kritische Temperaturen für die Bauteile des Netzteils generiert werden.



> Wann gibts endlich Netzteile mit Noctua Lüftern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn der Lüfter in dem Netzteil nicht mehr läuft, ist in den meisten Fällen nicht der Lüfter defekt. Oftmals ist ein nicht ausreichender Anlaufimpuls ursächlich. Gibt man dem Lüfter einen kleinen Anschwung, dann beginnt dieser mit seiner Arbeit.



> Wenn dus wie ich machst und den Lüfter einfach wechselst   habe ich schon damals bei meinen Chinaböllern gemacht. Die einzige  Schwierigkeit ist nen Adapter von 4/3 Pin zu den 2 Pin vom Netzteil zu  finden :/ Die sind verdammt selten.



Bitte wechselt nicht selbstständig die Lüfter in den Netzteilen!
Zum einen müsste das Netzteil geöffnet werden. Damit wäre dann automatisch die Garantie futsch.
be quiet! Netzteile der Serien Power Zone Z1, Straight Power 9 & 10 und Dark Power Pro 10 & 11 haben eine Hersteller Garantie von 5 Jahren. Wendet euch in diesem Fall lieber an unseren Support. Selbst wenn die 12 Monate für den Vor-Ort Austausch abgelaufen sind, sendet es lieber bei uns ein, beißt in den sauren Apfel und wartet die Bearbeitungszeit ab.
Zum anderen besteht Lebensgefahr durch nicht fachgerechte Instandsetzungen an Elektrogeräten.

Gruß Andre


----------



## shadie (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Moin Moin Leute,
> 
> dass der Lüfter seinen Dienst nicht mehr verrichtet, tut mir leid.
> Hier hättest Du dich direkt an unseren Service wenden können. Für Straight Power 10 Netzteile bieten wir einen Vor-Ort Austauschservce innerhalb der ersten 12 Monate an.
> ...



Ist kein Beinbruch, das neue kommt heute, das alte geht heute zurück an Amazon.
Das mit den 12 Monaten ist gut zu wissen, war mir so nicht bewusst, dachte das gilt nur für die Dark Power Serie.

Der Lüfter ließ sich leider auch nicht mit einem kleinen Anstupser zum Laufen bewegen, hat immer nur kurz gezuckt, das wars dann.


naja neues Netzteil kommt morgen, dann ist ja wieder alles tutti


----------



## gorgeous188 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: BQ E10 500W CM / Lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr :-O*

Die richtig harten Bastler haben von JEDEM Bauteil in ihrem Gehäuse ein passendes (nicht zwingend identisches) Austauschprodukt auf Lager


----------

